# Help with work ethic



## George Bailey (Nov 25, 2004)

Can anyone recommend some Puritan writings on the work ethic? I'm really struggling with my "Pre-suppositions" with relation to work, especially working in a high-stress, try to not get whacked environment.

I was raised with a strong commitment to work, and have worked hard and steadily all of my life, but I've always done it from "I know this is the right thing to do" perspective, without having a full Biblical understanding burned into my soul. (I know about the Creation-dominion types of perspectives, but need more).

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Scot (Nov 25, 2004)

Here are some works that Leland Ryken recommends on Puritan attitudes toward work in his book Wordly Saints: The Puritans As They Really Were:

John Cotton, Christian Calling, pp. 319-27 in vol. 1, rev. ed., of The Puritans, ed., Perry Miller & Thomas H, Johnson (1963)

Cotton Mather, A Christian and His Calling, pp. 122-27, in Michael McGiffert, ed., Puritanism and the American Experience (1969)

William Perkins, A Treatise of the Vocations or Callings of Men, pp. 35-59, in Edmund S. Morgan, ed., Puritan Political Ideas, 1558-1794 (1965), or pp. 446-76 in Ian Breward, ed., the Work of William Perkins (1970)


----------

